# Value of Dynaudio md100 tweeters?



## WinWiz (Sep 25, 2013)

Hey. Im thinking its time to let my nice Becker branded 6ohm dynaudio md100 tweets go..

What would you think I could charge for them?


----------



## WinWiz (Sep 25, 2013)

Almost 170 views but not a single answer. thx


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

100 bucks on average


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

the Volvo ones seem to have a burn out issue. Not sure why? Any ideas?


----------

